# Help with radio?



## tkinion (Feb 14, 2005)

I would like to keep the original AM radio in the goat, however, I would really like to install a CD player for some good cruisin tunes. Any sugestions on placement? Ideally, I would like to keep the player out of sight like a CD changer. However, I don't think I can use a CD changer because of the AM radio. If anybody has any experience with head unit installation with the AM radio and could give advice, I would apreciate it!
Thanks


----------



## freeyayo (Jan 10, 2005)

tikinion, i don't have an answer to it... but that made me think... are there any CD players with today's technology, but with the GTO's Styling back in the 60's/70's ?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Tikinion

I would think any good audio shop would be able to give you aome ideas where to install. I have seen several cars for sale that put them in the glovebox.


----------



## 67DROPTOP (Dec 17, 2004)

Install a Cd unit in your glove box. Amp and powered Sub in your trunk, upgrade the speakers. Everything is hidden nicely. I can send pix of my install on my 67 if you email me. [email protected]


----------



## tkinion (Feb 14, 2005)

67,
When you upgraded your speakers, did you save the original speakers? 
Also, I sent an email for your pics....


----------



## 67DROPTOP (Dec 17, 2004)

The original AM/FM in dash uses the single speaker in the center of the dash and one rear speaker in the card board box mounted on the rear pass side of the back seat (convertable). I save all the original parts I replace or upgrade. Yuo never know!
Ken


----------



## taximan (Apr 3, 2005)

There is a company called USA Radio that makes stock looking classical car radios, with digital guts, that include CD players, cassette players, digital FM, etc.

Do a web search and you'll find them.


----------



## 1redgoat (Jul 12, 2005)

*Radio*

I have a '66 and put a Kenwood CD in the glove box and kept the stock AM radio in the dash. Works great

Rick


----------



## gsmed (Jul 25, 2005)

i took the plate off the original am and installed a tape deck behind it, using the original knobs. noone can tell that theres a tapedeck there. you might try doing the same for a cd, or if the slot for the cd is too big, buy a player with a rear changer and remote and keep the am in place


----------

